# DCC and Sound Installations How To.



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

So, I really want LGB's #24771 Porter Steam Class 0-4-0T the undecorated one. It has the mts, but no sound. I cancelled my order once I realized no sound.

I've never opened an engine and afraid to even try. But I really would like to get this with sound and dcc.


Any suggestions on what to do or try. I know LGB makes a sound decoder but you have to program it as well.

Any help would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a DCC system or are you just DC power?


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

I have Piko's DCC system, it's pretty nice. Just not enough DCC equipment out there.

Thanks



Dan Pierce said:


> Do you have a DCC system or are you just DC power?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the price of LGB's sound system, you would be better off with an all-in-one DCC decoder. Zimo sells a full featured MX645P22 at Trainli.com for $100 and has lots of features as follows:
1.8 amps total, 2.5 amp peak

30 volt with 50 volt peak
3 watt audio output.
2 servo controls can be used for remote uncoupling

Smoke heater control with 3 values stopped, running , heavy load
Realistic chuff varies with load by reading motor back emf
Programmable sound


Or use the MX645 wired version for $85, difference is the 1.2 amps total current.


And if changing DCC values, everything is in one electronic package which m,akes programming much easier, no conflicts with 2 DCC units in the same engine.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> For the price of LGB's sound system, you would be better off with an all-in-one DCC decoder. Zimo sells a full featured MX645P22 at Trainli.com for $100 and has lots of features as follows:
> 1.8 amps total, 2.5 amp peak
> 
> 30 volt with 50 volt peak
> ...



I'm really asking, can someone who can't screw in a lightbulb be able to add DCC and Sound to a non DCC Sound engine. I'm just worried about breaking stuff.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe you should ask Dan what he'd charge you to set it up. At least then you'll know your liability.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There was a bit of a discussion about sound in the Porter a couple of years ago
http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/79833-adding-sound-lgb-porter-locomotive.html


Biggest problem I think is where to put the speaker.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaker would have to be mounted under the roof of most small steam engines. That is how I did my LGB cow engine from the toytrain line.


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

*DCC install video by Piko*

I do not know how difficult LGB sound install is, but I have done a few Piko ones and they were pretty easy. (In fact, one of these was my first ever DCC install - yup, I was worried I would screw something up and put it off this long.)

They even have a video that shows you how... just go to YouTube.com and type in Piko sound installation. It was the first video that came up when I looked.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many Piko locomitives are set up for an easy DCC install.
Most LGB are not that straight forward. But they all can be done.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Speaker would have to be mounted under the roof of most small steam engines. That is how I did my LGB cow engine from the toytrain line.


Dan, have you ever taken off the lettering on an LGB engine. Right now I'm thinking about buying the Lehmann Sugar Company porter, and trying to remove the lettering, might be easier if that can be done.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

1to3 said:


> I do not know how difficult LGB sound install is, but I have done a few Piko ones and they were pretty easy. (In fact, one of these was my first ever DCC install - yup, I was worried I would screw something up and put it off this long.)
> 
> They even have a video that shows you how... just go to YouTube.com and type in Piko sound installation. It was the first video that came up when I looked.


Oh.. well I'm kinda done on Piko. Lol. They have 5 PRR engines and I have them all, 2 of them actually have the Phoenix DCC and Sound that Treeman installed. The tank was actually DC.. But I had the B&O digital set and I swapped the B&O shell for the PRR, so now the PRR tank is digital.. it was a mess doing it, but I did finally get it..

Piko needs to start doing multiple road numbers...

https://youtu.be/L97lCMq8lqY


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> Many Piko locomitives are set up for an easy DCC install.
> Most LGB are not that straight forward. But they all can be done.


What about USA trains? Remember, I wanted to get two of their GP9's.. never could get a final total.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer Marklin/LGB locos have a socket for decoders and I believe Zimo has a board for this socket. Zimo also has a plugin board for Kiss and Trainli locos.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

2poor4Gscale said:


> What about USA trains? Remember, I wanted to get two of their GP9's.. never could get a final total.


Check USA Trains in stock list. If you see two, that you want I can give you a quote for a complete DCC install.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> 2poor4Gscale said:
> 
> 
> > What about USA trains? Remember, I wanted to get two of their GP9's.. never could get a final total.
> ...


Is it possible to add sound to the critter And DCC in Aristocraft lil critter? I'll take a look at USA trains and see what the got.

Thanks

You remember the Mini Mogul in the video I posted? Lol. It says that's for giving a life and voice..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Biggest issue with the critter would be speaker. The Zimo MX645P22 would fit nicely.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Biggest issue with the critter would be speaker. The Zimo MX645P22 would fit nicely.


So you're saying could add DCC just not sound..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

MX645 has sound output of 3 watts. Just fit a speaker in the engine.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> 2poor4Gscale said:
> 
> 
> > What about USA trains? Remember, I wanted to get two of their GP9's.. never could get a final total.
> ...


I took a look at their site and they do have the GP7/GP9 in stock. I know they have multiple road numbers. So a quote on that would be great.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> MX645 has sound output of 3 watts. Just fit a speaker in the engine.


Remember Dan you talking to a newb here lol. What speaker you'd recommend. I may have to try this..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Send me an email what sound decoder you want and the road name of the GP's.
I can get them delivered here with no shipping charge.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> Send me an email what sound decoder you want and the road name of the GP's.
> I can get them delivered here with no shipping charge.


I went to your site and did an email from your link, and it returned it with no such address.. so what's the email addy?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I do not have a critter or I would have suggested a speaker size.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

2poor4Gscale said:


> So, I really want LGB's #24771 Porter Steam Class 0-4-0T the undecorated one. It has the mts, but no sound. I cancelled my order once I realized no sound.
> 
> I've never opened an engine and afraid to even try. But I really would like to get this with sound and dcc.
> 
> ...


Steve - The exterior is a little different color scheme, but can buy an LGB 24772 Porter with factory installed DCC/MTS and sound from PizzaTrains.com for $333 or from OnlyTrains.com for $359.99......see attached photo for descripton. This option would be cheaper than having someone like Dan or myself install a sound decoder into an LGB 24771 loco.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft critter is a diesel.


USA train had the 20 tonner and LGB has the Davenport which are similiar in size but imho run much better than the critter..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

2poor4Gscale said:


> So you're saying could add DCC just not sound..


We, or Dan can do a complete sound install in the little critter.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> 2poor4Gscale said:
> 
> 
> > So, I really want LGB's #24771 Porter Steam Class 0-4-0T the undecorated one. It has the mts, but no sound. I cancelled my order once I realized no sound.
> ...


Yes, I saw that and was actually thinking of getting it, my only problem though would be how hard is it to remove the lehmann sugar company lettering?


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Aristocraft critter is a diesel.
> 
> 
> USA train had the 20 tonner and LGB has the Davenport which are similiar in size but imho run much better than the critter..


I'm actually stating to look at some USA trains, but seems they are running out of stock on a lot. I'm getting a PRR GP9 from treeman, and by the time they get back from the convention, I might get two if they are still available in multi road numbers.

Thx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB does make a sound decoder but it is very limited, a Phoenix is similiar in price but way more flexible.
For small engines I like the Zimo MX645 which is flexible and programmable and far less $$ than the LGB or Phoenix, however installation is more complex and costs more (since I do upgrades, install cost is no concern to me but is for others). This is a full featured DCC decoder with sound, light, motor, servo,/SUSI, smoke, chuff input or BEMF sensing.


----------

